# Rio Shotgun Shells



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey guys i was headed out to the range the other day so on the way out there i stopped to buy some shells and saw that these Rio shells are really cheap. I was just wondering if anybody has had any trouble with these or if there just as good as more expensive ones.


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

we use them alot for trap at the lodge, the only probelm we have found is if you are using a semi auto. not heavy enough to kick out. otherwise i have used them also for dove and quail and work just fine. plus for me, they are really cheap (free) so i use them


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Burned up 1000's of'em on the range never had a problem as long as the temps were over 50 degrees (slow burning powder= cheap) Two years ago we were paying $28/flat and they break targets just fine.


----------

